# British Army Jack Knife



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

A bit off topic for a watch forum but has anyone in the UK got a genuine one of these knives for sale?

Must be in good & complete condition. Payment by UK cheque.

Please send me a pic' & a price if you have one, & i'll let you know asap.

Cheers

Dave :rltb:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I have one on the way kindly supplied by andyclient :thumbup: but if anyone else in the UK also has one they want to sell drop me a PM & i'll let you know (these are my latest obsession !)

Cheers

Dave :rltb:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump, anyone got an Army knife? :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sunday bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Friday Bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump! U.S. Army pocket knives considered too :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Have you tried Britishblades forum


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Thank for the reply

I had wanted to join British Blades but when I searched for it, beneath its name on the search engine it said "this site may be hacked", so I was a bit concerned about going on it.

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Heinnie Haynes have this 26ish


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Sure I can find you a couple, I have plenty. Will have a dig around tomorrow.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

You guys are cool :yes:

Thanks for the pics & info' mcb2007, i'll look into that.

Delroyb if you have any to sell please do give me a shout.

Thanks again

Dave :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Ray Mears website selling this, British Army Knife

http://www.raymears....g-Pocket-Knife/

Regards :fox:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Foxdog :thumbup:

Dave


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

No probs mate, I've had a couple of Mora knives from there and the service is spot on.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

These guys sell the genuine stuff.

https://www.silvermans.co.uk/tabid/63/MILITARY/KNIVES%20AND%20TOOLS/SKU/4-158-0/Default.aspx


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for that mexico75


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump up.

Mainly looking for a used/ older one now :thumbup:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Show us what you've got so far :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Only got one from here so far (thanks andyclient) an all metal 1952 one.

I'll try & post a pic at some point.

Still looking for more, if anyone has a used one (or two )

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump up, still looking for old ones


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Weekend bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sunday bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Halloween bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Weekend bump :yahoo:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Up to the top :yahoo:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Weekend bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump !

Cheers Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Friday Bump !


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Beer o clock bump ! :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Saturday bump ! :yahoo:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bounce up :yahoo:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Friday bump :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sunday morning bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

To the top


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Saturday bump


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

you gonna give up soon?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, 3 months of bumps every other day seems a little excessive. Give others a chance mate!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I may give up soon 

If the mods or Roy have any issues with this WTB, no problem at all just delete it or let me know & i'll stop immediately, it was never my intention to take the P' in any way & I hope I've been on this Forum long enough for people to know that. However Padders I don't see I'm stopping anyone having a chance which is one reason I don't bump it every day.

As I say if the mods or Roy aren't happy, fair enough, no problem at all.

Incidentally, I just got an excellent knife off a very nice bloke on here called Ian :thumbup:

Cheers & Merry Christmas

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A Sunday bump :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A Friday, I've now finished work for Christmas bump.

Merry Christmas

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Christmas Eve bump 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i wonder what you should give up for your new years resolution...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Mmm, biscuits perhaps ?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

New years day bump


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you ever get one?

I not look here ..... http://www.worldwidearms.com/popup.cfm?p_n=428352&p_i=428352


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Faze said:


> Did you ever get one?
> 
> I not look here ..... http://www.worldwidearms.com/popup.cfm?p_n=428352&p_i=428352


^^^^ Now that's easy^^^^


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Thanks for the link Faze but I have one of those (they're actually Belgian versions of a British knife !)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

ETCHY said:


> Thanks for the link Faze but I have one of those (they're actually Belgian versions of a British knife !)


Really?

What do you think of this one, have it coming for myself.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's nice, a 1943 SSP (Sheffield Steel Products), with issued arrow too . If you've never handled one don't be surprised if the blades are hard to open (the springs are often incredibly strong).

Incidentally, there's nothing wrong with the Belgian ABL ones (I have a few), they're the type you're most likely to find in Army & Navy shops now.

Enjoy the knife.

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it the model you wanted? If it is, I don't mind moving it on.

I only paid Â£10 for it, but unsure of the condition till it arrives


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

https://www.outdoorgb.com/p/whitby_genuine_british_army_knife_pk128/


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for the link luckywatch but I have one already (it's a bit too new for me anyway )

Oh & here's a Friday bump !


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

It's like bloody buses 

Picked up 2 today @ Â£12 and Â£13 and as you say, hard to open!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, and they are a darn sight easier to photograph than watches!!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

If you're ever thinking of moving them on to a new home give me a shout 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

You can have 1 or both for what I paid if you want.

1946 was Â£13 and 1944 was Â£12.

There was another there for Â£28, but I darn't pick that one up


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a couple of those. Had them from when I was a kid. My granddad had them originally. Not sure where they are, loft I'd guess lol.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to keep this one alive 

http://www.gunseekers.co.uk/East-of-England-Bedfordshire-KNIVES-Large-WD-Jack-knife-4508.htm


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Really?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Good man for bumping it Trev :thumbup:

That's one of the larger WW1 style, I like those a lot !

Â£70.00 is a bit much though !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Saturday bump


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a bit of nostalgia but many, many years ago I used to go past an antique/junk shop on my way to school in Catford. The woman who ran the shop sold all manner of stuff designed to interest young lads. She sold both versions of these knives for 2/- each. Almost every lad in the school had at least one. I'm still puzzled about the spiky thing that we were told was for "Getting stones out of horses hooves". Happy days.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Service Engineer said:


> Just a bit of nostalgia but many, many years ago I used to go past an antique/junk shop on my way to school in Catford. The woman who ran the shop sold all manner of stuff designed to interest young lads. She sold both versions of these knives for 2/- each. Almost every lad in the school had at least one. I'm still puzzled about the spiky thing that we were told was for "Getting stones out of horses hooves". Happy days.


 Another use for the spike.....................


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for the video & the info (I like the stuff about junk shop, that's cool).

These knives are great & my collection in part thanks to many of you guys on here is growing :thumbup:

Oh & lets have a bump !

Happy weekend

Dave :yes:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

An RLT is back celebratory bump.

Thanks to Roy for the continued facility :thumbup:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

This has just been posted on a military facebook page!

"I have just purchased a lot of 10 British Army "Jack" knives I will put them in a local antiques centre however there are various makes and date stamps in the lot. Before I do this dose any one collect these knives? If so are there any you are missing ?"


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello Trev

Sounds cool, do you have any more details of the Facebook page you can PM me?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bank holiday Monday bump for the longest running WTB ever









Thanks to Roy for the continued facility.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

ETCHY said:


> Bank holiday Monday bump for the longest running WTB ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/piers-motley-auctions/catalogue-id-srpi10014/lot-89d6f32b-dde0-43ac-9574-a4ab00bd431d

How's about these?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers for that Trev :smile:

I might see what happens with those.

The most interesting ones are those bigger ones over on the right, they're ww1 pattern (made up to 1938) & are big buggers with crazy strong springs (I have a few). The tin opener is a small spike (look like the head of a spear .) Perhaps the idea was if all else failed you could even chuck your pocket knife at the enemy :biggrin:

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Well for all those that thought it had gone away, lets have a bump !

A continued thank you to Roy for the facility & as ever, if this P's our host off, no worries just delete the thread.

Payment by cheque & UK only.

If you have one, PM me a pic' & a price. I have a lot (mainly down to you guys :thumbsup: ), but you never know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump :toot:

As always thanks very much to our host for the continued facility.

Payment would be via UK cheque.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

It's Friday :toot:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

if I did have one I would not take a check lol


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Wet & windy Sunday bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

You mean one like this?

http://www.sheffieldknives.co.uk/acatalog/12-85.html

Regards

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Badger said:


> You mean one like this?
> 
> http://www.sheffieldknives.co.uk/acatalog/12-85.html
> 
> ...


 Hello

Cheers for that Dave & the link it's much appreciated :thumbsup: . That's the type of thing I like (those & the ones with black handles), although a bit like watches I tend to go for the older ones - somehow they have more character.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sunday bump


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A romantic Sunday bump :thumbsup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump & U.S. military pocket knives also considered.

Thanks again to Roy for the facility.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump. Like I said previously U.S. ones also considered.

Thanks again to Roy.

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump & thanks again to Roy for the facility


----------

